# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  cara pengepakan ikan yang akan dikirim

## koikulo

para suhu tolong bagi ilmunya ..
bagimana caranya kalau mau kirim ikan keluar kota? (via biro jasa )
langkah-langkah apa yg harus dilakukan.
terimakasih bagi yang mau berbagi
salam

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hehehe...1 lg Do...jagalah air dlm kemasan agar selalu bersih sebersih mata air, kl bisa tanpa alat bantu seperti el bayou. Agar koi nyaman n fresh from the oven..

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ibnuyahya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

